# Μαύρες τρύπες και μελανές οπές



## Elsa (Jun 25, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι γκάφα, αλλά το _black hole_ δεν έχει καθιερωθεί _μαύρη τρύπα_; Μιλάει ένας αστροφυσικός τώρα στην ΕΤ3 και διαβάζουμε συνέχεια για _μελανές οπές _στους υπότιτλους...

edit: Κάνω λάθος μάλλον γιατί και οι Έλληνες επιστήμονες της εκπομπής μιλάνε για μελανές οπές, οπότε μάλλον οι μαύρες τρύπες είναι πια παρελθόν.
Επίσης, άκουσα να τονίζουν χωρ_ό_χρονος και μου έκανε εντύπωση αλλά και αυτό μάλλον το ήξερα λάθος. Αυτά παθαίνει μάλλον όποιος διαβάζει Ε.Φ. αντί φυσική...


----------



## curry (Jun 25, 2009)

Βασικά και τα δύο (μαύρη τρύπα και μελανή οπή) χρησιμοποιούνται και δεν θεωρείται γκάφα ό,τι κι αν επιλέξεις... προτιμώ τη μαύρη τρύπα βέβαια αλλά και το άλλο έχει την πλάκα του :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2009)

Και μπορεί να μεγαλώσαμε με _Κόκκινους γίγαντες, άσπρους νάνους_, αλλά πολλοί μιλάνε για ερυθρούς γίγαντες και λευκούς νάνους.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 25, 2009)

Μου φαίνεται οτι αυτά που ξέραμε από παλιά δεν είναι αρκετά «καθωσπρέπει»! :)
Άλλο _τρύπα_ και μάλιστα μαύρη κι άλλο _οπή_ και επιπλέον _μελανή_!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2009)

Στην οικονομία πάντως η «μαύρη τρύπα» δίνει παίρνει και παίρνει, καθότι εκεί είναι όλα μαύρα κι άραχνα. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Μου φαίνεται οτι αυτά που ξέραμε από παλιά δεν είναι αρκετά «καθωσπρέπει»! :)
> Άλλο _τρύπα_ και μάλιστα μαύρη κι άλλο _οπή_ και επιπλέον _μελανή_!


 
Ακριβώς!  
Παλαιόθεν γαρ θιασώτης της επιστημονικής τε καλουμένης φαντασίας και της φυσικής επιστήμης ων, ενθυμούμαι
Όντας από παλιά λάτρης της εφ και της φυσικής, θυμάμαι ότι μια εποχή, όταν πρωτομεταφράστηκαν, οι black holes ήταν παντού μαύρες τρύπες, οι red giants κόκκινοι γίγαντες, οι white dwarfs άσπροι νάνοι και το timespace χωροχρόνος. Φαίνεται πως κάποιοι αστροφυσικοί αποφάσισαν κάποια στιγμή να επωφεληθούν από τα 5.000.000 λέξεις της βαρυφορτωμένης γλωσσικής μας κληρονομιάς και προέκυψαν οι μελανές οπές (και για να διαχωριστούν οι "σοβαροί" επιστήμονες από τους παρακατιανούς οικονομο-λογιστές που άρχισαν να χρησιμοποιούν τη μαύρη τρύπα, όπως αναφέρει ο Ζάζουλα), οι ερυθρόλευκοι γιγαντονάνοι (εδώ υποψιάζομαι και Πειραϊκό δάκτυλο· γιατί ερυθροί γίγαντες, παρακαλώ;! ) και ο χωρόχρονος. Δεν με προβληματίζει και πολύ το γεγονός ότι τα παραπάνω "έβαλαν τα καλά τους" (παρότι γενικά διαφωνώ με τη λογική του ψυχαναγκαστικού "ευπρεπισμού" των λέξεων όταν δεν υπάρχει λόγος), αλλά εγώ σε κείμενα πάντα όπως τα έμαθα τα γράφω και περιμένω στη γωνία τον επιμελητή που θα τα διορθώσει για να γελάσουμε λιγάκι με τη συζήτηση που θα ακολουθήσει. Ο χωροχρόνος, όμως, γιατί να ανεβάσει τόνο στην προπαραλήγουσα; Θεωρούν ότι έτσι ανεβαίνει ένα σκαλί στην κλίμακα της ευπρέπειας; Ισχυρότερη έλξη ασκούν πάνω του τα ασπρόρουχα από τα μαυροπούλια; 
Πάντως, οι πάλσαρ τη γλίτωσαν και δεν έγιναν παλμίτες αστέρες:
Οι *πάλσαρς* είναι μία κατηγορία παλλομένων ραδιοαστέρων που εμφανίζονται ως ουράνιες ραδιοπηγές, ουράνια δηλαδή σώματα που εκπέμπουν ανιχνεύσιμη ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία με τη μορφή ραδιοφωνικών κυμάτων. [...] Στην ελληνική επιχειρήθηκε χωρίς να επικρατήσει ο όρος *παλμίτης αστέρας.*
Να δείτε που θα ακούσουμε κι άλλα στην πορεία. Το επόμενο θύμα του serial ευπρεπισμού πιθανολογώ πως θα είναι οι wormholes και από σκουληκότρυπες θα τις δούμε σύντομα να αναβαπτίζονται σε σκωληκοοπές. Καγχάζω, αλλά η απόπειρα έχει ήδη αρχίσει, ξεκινώντας με τη σκωληκότρυπα (http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=σκωληκότρυπα&meta=), μας δείχνουν προς τα εκεί (http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=σκωληκο-οπή&meta= και http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=σκωληκοοπή&meta=) με ευρήματα όχι μόνο σε κάποιο τυχαίο, άσχετο μπλογκ ή φόρουμ, αλλά σε ιστότοπους όπως η Live-Pedia, η el.science.wikia.com και η astronomia.gr όπου ανακαλύπτουμε κι άλλο μαργαριτάρι: Time travel = Διαχρονική Περιήγηση ή/και Διαχρονικός Περίπλους...
_Ανάβυσσος_ η ψυχή του αρχαιόπληκτου!


----------



## curry (Jun 25, 2009)

Ωραίος, Daeman! Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά διαβάζοντας το ποστ σου, θυμήθηκα τον ποιητή Φανφάρα... μαύρα κοράκια, άσπρα κοράκια!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2009)

daeman said:


> Time travel = Διαχρονική Περιήγηση ή/και Διαχρονικός Περίπλους...
> _Ανάβυσσος_ η ψυχή του αρχαιόπληκτου!


Ότι τώρα είναι πιο διαφανής ο όρος _διαχρονικός περίπλους _από τον όρο _ταξίδι στο χρόνο_, ε; Τζίζας!


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2009)

curry said:


> Ωραίος, Daeman! Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά διαβάζοντας το ποστ σου, θυμήθηκα τον ποιητή Φανφάρα... μαύρα κοράκια, άσπρα κοράκια!


 
Ερυθριών  ευχαριστώ! Ίσως επειδή αυτόν θυμήθηκα κι εγώ, γράφοντάς το...


Palavra said:


> Ότι τώρα είναι πιο διαφανής ο όρος _διαχρονικός περίπλους _από τον όρο _ταξίδι στο χρόνο_, ε; Τζίζας!


 
Διαφανής; Τι θα πει διαφανής; Τι θα πει σωστός; Χου κέαρζ, μαϊ ντίαρ, αρκεί να είναι αρχαιοπρεπής! Αυτός ακριβώς είναι ο σκοπός, να διαχωριστούν από την πλέμπα που μιλάει μαλλιαρά· αν δεν τον καταλαβαίνεις, να ξαναπάς σχολειό να μάθεις τα αρχαία, που νομίζεις ότι θα γλιτώσεις έτσι εύκολα! Μα τον Τουτάτη, είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 25, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ο χωροχρόνος, όμως, γιατί να ανεβάσει τόνο στην προπαραλήγουσα; Θεωρούν ότι έτσι ανεβαίνει ένα σκαλί στην κλίμακα της ευπρέπειας; Ισχυρότερη έλξη ασκούν πάνω του τα ασπρόρουχα από τα μαυροπούλια;


Άσχετα από το ότι, προσωπικά, χωροχρόνος -όχι δηλαδή πώς το λέω και κάθε εβδομάδα -
то χωρόχρoνος δεν εντάσσεται στην ευπρεπιστική λογική. Παράλληλα πάνε από παλιά, όπως συμβαίνει με συνθέσεις δύο ουσιαστικών. Η χαρτόμαζα και η χαρτομάζα ίδιος πολτός είναι. :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Άσχετα από το ότι, προσωπικά, χωροχρόνος -όχι δηλαδή πώς το λέω και κάθε εβδομάδα -
> то χωρόχρoνος δεν εντάσσεται στην ευπρεπιστική λογική. Παράλληλα πάνε από παλιά, όπως συμβαίνει με συνθέσεις δύο ουσιαστικών. Η χαρτόμαζα και η χαρτομάζα ίδιος πολτός είναι. :)


 
Δεν έχω λόγο να σε αμφισβητήσω· ίσως και να παρασύρθηκα λιγάκι από το μένος μου για τους ευπρεπιστές, την προσωπική προτίμηση και την παγιωμένη πεποίθησή μου ότι η σχέση spacetime=χωροχρόνος είναι αμφιμονοσήμαντη. Επισημαίνω μόνο, όχι ως αντίλογο αλλά ως δείγμα, ότι ο χωροχρόνος δίνει περίπου διπλάσιες γκουγκλιές απ' ό,τι ο χωρόχρονος (χωρίς να δίνω μεγάλη σημασία αφού δεν το έψαξα και ποιοτικά) και ομολογώ ότι τον δεύτερο τον πρωτοσυνάντησα πρόσφατα. Αλλά γι' αυτό πιθανότατα φταίει ότι διαβάζω εφ (και αστροφυσική πολύ σπάνια και ξώφαλτσα πια) σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στα αγγλικά. Άσε που οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν την ντρίμπλα του spacetime continuum... Ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά για την επισήμανση, πάντως.:)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 26, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά για την επισήμανση, πάντως.:)


Η επισήμανση ήταν κανονικά να αφορά τη "μελανή οπή" που είναι διεγερτική και μυστηριώδης στο πεδίο των ...θηλαστικών, αλλά το γύρισα στο χωροχρόνο από ευπρεπισμό :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2009)

Πάντως, στην επαναφορά/επιλογή/αναβίωση/βρικολάκιασμα κλπ του «ευπρεπιστικού» όρου «μελανή οπή» μπορεί να έπαιξε ρόλο και η επιτυχία της στήλης «Μαύρη τρύπα» του Θέμου Αναστασιάδη στην Καθημερινή, που ίσως δημιούργησε σε κάποιους την ανάγκη να διαχωριστούν οι έννοιες πώς το λέγανε εκείνο οι Ρόδιοι;


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2009)

Δύο πράγματα που πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ακόμα:

Δίπλα στη «μελανή οπή» (από το _μελανός_) υπάρχει και η (όχι διαδεδομένη) «μέλαινα οπή» (από το _μέλας_) με πληθυντικό «μέλαινες οπές» (και τον αναπόφευκτο παρατονισμό *_μέλανες οπές_).

Ωστόσο, περισσότερες κι από τις _μελανές οπές_, φαίνεται να είναι οι _μαύρες οπές_ — σχεδόν διπλάσια ευρήματα.

Να φταίει που η γενική του πληθυντικού (_μαύρων τρυπών_) τους φαινόταν πολύ λαϊκή; Ό,τι και να 'ναι, αυτός ο ευπρεπισμός εμένα μου φαίνεται ωσάν μία οπή εις το ύδωρ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ό,τι και να 'ναι, αυτός ο ευπρεπισμός εμένα μου φαίνεται ωσάν μία οπή εις το ύδωρ.


Να αποξηλώσουμε τους ευπρεπισμούς, λοιπόν! :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δύο πράγματα που πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ακόμα:
> 
> Δίπλα στη «μελανή οπή» (από το _μελανός_) υπάρχει και η (όχι διαδεδομένη) «μέλαινα οπή» (από το _μέλας_) με πληθυντικό «μέλαινες οπές» (και τον αναπόφευκτο παρατονισμό *_μέλανες οπές_).
> 
> ...


 
Ναι, το τρυπών τους μάρανε. 
Άλλη μια επισήμανση: το μελανών ή μαύρων οπών δεν σημαίνει επίσης (όχι μόνο στην αρχαία, αλλά ακόμη και σήμερα) των μαύρων χυμών (ανακαλύπτω τον συνειρμό που με ώθησε στο μαυροζούμι χτες, αλλά προτίμησα τον ποιητή Φανφάρα), καταλήγοντας σε μια _οπή στον μέλανα ζωμό;_


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2009)

Πολύ σωστά το λες. Είχα την ελπίδα ότι ο _οπός_ δεν θα είχε πληθυντικό, αλλά απατήθηκα.

Άλλωστε το λέει και ο Γαληνός:
ἐπεὶ δὲ τὰ φάρμακα πάντα τὰ μέν ἐστι μόρια ζώων ἢ φυτῶν ἢ καρπῶν ἤ τινες *ὀποὶ* τούτων ἢ χυλοὶ, τὰ δὲ ἐκ τῶν μετάλλων λαμβάνεται...

Ξεχύλωσε Ξεχείλωσε το πράγμα!


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2009)

Και, ψάχνοντας για τον _οπό_, ξέθαψα αυτό:
*ὀπός*, ὁ (sapio), Saft der Pflanzen, bes. der Bäume, gew. des Feigenbaumes, der zum Gerinnen der Milch gebraucht wurde. Übertr., ὀπὸς ἥβης, die saftige, schwellende Fülle des jugendlichen Leibes 
ο τελευταίος ορισμός του _οπού ήβης_ μεταφράζεται ως εξής:
the juicy, pulsating fullness of the youthful body
όχι βέβαια από μένα - τα γερμανικά μου απέχουν κάμποσα παρσέκ (μια που η κουβέντα ξεκίνησε από την αστροφυσική) από το επίπεδο μετάφρασης - αλλά από τον Γκούγκλη.
Επιβεβαίωση, κανείς; Γιατί εμένα μου φέρνει συνειρμούς σχετικούς με το σχόλιο του tsioutsiou στο #12, αλλά χάριν ευπρέπειας δεν τους εκφράζω ξεκάθαρα...​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και, ψάχνοντας για τον _οπό_, ξέθαψα αυτό:
> *ὀπός*, ὁ (sapio), Saft der Pflanzen, bes. der Bäume, gew. des Feigenbaumes, der zum Gerinnen der Milch gebraucht wurde. Übertr., ὀπὸς ἥβης, die saftige, schwellende Fülle des jugendlichen Leibes
> ο τελευταίος ορισμός του _οπού ήβης_ μεταφράζεται ως εξής:
> the juicy, pulsating fullness of the youthful body
> ...



Βλέπω βάλαμε τα λεξικά μπροστά...:) και για μελλοντική χρήση, να επισημάνω *και* εκείνο το Übertr. («μεταφορικά») (η αγγλική μετάφραση άψογη...)

Η μετάφραση του υπόλοιπου _Saft der Pflanzen, bes. der Bäume, gew. des Feigenbaumes, der zum Gerinnen der Milch gebraucht wurde_: Χυμός των φυτών και ιδιαίτερα των δέντρων, ειδικότερα της συκιάς, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τη ροή του γάλακτος...


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2009)

LSJ:
ὀπὸς ἥβης the juicy freshness of youth, opp. ῥυτίς
ΠαπΛεξ:
(μσν.) (μτφ.) η χυμώδης δροσιά τής νιότης.

Ο «οπός ήβης» προέρχεται από το εξής τού Παύλου του Σιλεντιάριου, από την _Παλατινή Ανθολογία_:

Πρόκριτός ἐστι, Φίλιννα, τεὴ ῥυτὶς ἢ ὀπὸς ἥβης
πάσης· ἱμείρω δ' ἀμφὶς ἔχειν παλάμαις
μᾶλλον ἐγὼ σέο μῆλα καρηβαρέοντα κορύμβοις
ἢ μαζὸν νεαρῆς ὄρθιον ἡλικίης.
σὸν γὰρ ἔτι φθινόπωρον ὑπέρτερον εἴαρος ἄλλης
χεῖμα σὸν ἀλλοτρίου θερμότερον θέρεος. 

Σε πολύ πρόχειρη απόδοση (βοηθήστε, φιλόλογοι):

Προτιμότερες είναι, Φίλιννα, οι ρυτίδες σου από τους χυμούς της νιότης και περισσότερο ποθώ να σφίξω στα χέρια μου τα βαριά σου μήλα από το στητό στήθος μιας κοπέλας. Το φθινόπωρό σου ξεπερνά της άλλης το έαρ, ο χειμώνας σου είναι πιο ζεστός από της άλλης το καλοκαίρι.


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η μετάφραση του υπόλοιπου _Saft der Pflanzen, bes. der Bäume, gew. des Feigenbaumes, der zum Gerinnen der Milch gebraucht wurde_: Χυμός των φυτών και ιδιαίτερα των δέντρων, ειδικότερα της συκιάς, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τη ροή του γάλακτος...


Το "ροή" doesn't make sense: πήξιμο (για να γίνει τυρί). Δηλ. οπός (στη συγκεκριμένη σημασία) = πυτιά.

@Nickel, βαρύ και μεθυστικό το κρασί της Παλατινής, και με τη ζέστη θ' αρχίσουμε να τρέχουμε γυμνοί στα σταροχώραφα... Stop it! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Το "ροή" doesn't make sense: πήξιμο (για να γίνει τυρί). Δηλ. οπός = πυτιά.



 Έχεις δίκιο Κώστα, *Gerinnen* σημαίνει *πήξιμο*, *Gerinsel* είναι η *μικρή ροή* που θυμόμουνα (αυτά συμβαίνουν οταν μεταφράζεις στα γρήγορα και δεν ανοίγεις και κανένα λεξικό πού και πού...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2009)

daeman said:


> Ο τελευταίος ορισμός του _οπού ήβης_ μεταφράζεται ως εξής:
> the juicy, pulsating fullness of the youthful body​



Γεγονός που ήταν πραγματική αποκάλυψη για μένα, καθώς δίνει εντελώς άλλη διάσταση στην ιδέα για την ονομασία της εταιρείας αναψυκτικών Ήβη και για το επί χρόνια χαρακτηριστικό της σλόγκαν: «Ήβη, ξέρεις τι πίνεις, πίνεις χυμό»! Οπόν ήβης, λοιπόν... 




nickel said:


> Προτιμότερες είναι, Φίλιννα, οι ρυτίδες σου από τους χυμούς της νιότης και περισσότερο ποθώ να σφίξω στα χέρια μου τα βαριά σου μήλα από το στητό στήθος μιας κοπέλας. Το φθινόπωρό σου ξεπερνά της άλλης το έαρ, ο χειμώνας σου είναι πιο ζεστός από της άλλης το καλοκαίρι.


Μιλφομανής ο μαστρο-Σιλεντιάριος... ​


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> "Προτιμότερες είναι, Φίλιννα, οι ρυτίδες σου από τους χυμούς της νιότης και περισσότερο ποθώ να σφίξω στα χέρια μου τα βαριά σου μήλα από το στητό στήθος μιας κοπέλας. Το φθινόπωρό σου ξεπερνά της άλλης το έαρ, ο χειμώνας σου είναι πιο ζεστός από της άλλης το καλοκαίρι. "
> Μιλφομανής ο μαστρο-Σιλεντιάριος...


Πιάσε κόκκινο! Κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ: ατάκα χρήσιμη σε μιλφομανείς, παρηγοριά για τους μιλφοσύζυγους, στάχτη στα μάτια των μιλφ συζύγων (θηλ.) 


Costas said:


> [...]
> @Nickel, βαρύ και μεθυστικό το κρασί της Παλατινής, και με τη ζέστη θ' αρχίσουμε να τρέχουμε γυμνοί στα σταροχώραφα... Stop it! :)


You can say that again! Κι από σταροχώραφα, εδώ στον κάμπο, άλλο τίποτα... Ύπαγε οπίσω μου, dirty Old nick! ;)


----------

